# Lorry Training - Somewhere Near Ashton-Under-Lyme



## RAW (Feb 18, 2020)

As some may know a new career beckons and I am training to become an HGV Driver
My Training for 5 days of Classroom is going on here:
ivybusinesscentre.co.uk/location/

Anyone know anywhere I could park up for four nights close by ?

TIA
Robert


----------



## 1 Cup (Feb 19, 2020)

If a you can go to the test centre and follow a live test in your car I did that at bristol and passed


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 19, 2020)

£500 in a brown envelope.


----------



## billyhilly (Feb 20, 2020)

RAW said:


> As some may know a new career beckons and I am training to become an HGV Driver
> My Training for 5 days of Classroom is going on here:
> ivybusinesscentre.co.uk/location/
> 
> ...


Hi Robert.
 As  HGV 1 driver for many years, now retired. I have parked up over-night at  business industrial estate and delivered there to a place called Stakehill  ind park Middleton M24 2RW .  It's 6 miles from your training office , about a 15 min drive. A few lorry drivers use it as don't get told to move on by the security patrols you get at some other industrial parks and kept awake all night by boy racers doing wheel spins on other business parks I have used.  It's been 2 years since I last used it  but still be ok there it's a big industrial area that goes round in orbital road.  Also seen camper vans stop on there overnight.  There is a pub called the ship Inn only 6 or 7 mins walk on the island as you enter the park and a big coffee /burger catering van there in morning to Pm.   Don't get there too Late as  a few drivers use it  and could be difficult to get a space.  It's off The M62 exit 20 then go down the A627M. South towards  Manchester  then leave the A627M. Very first exit , down  slip road to bottom turn right  down the dual carriageway too. END  at island  then take second exit off island onto the Indus park.   Let us know how u get on. Regards.  Paul


----------



## RAW (Feb 20, 2020)

Dear @billyhilly 

That's VERY helpful, thank-you very much

Robert


----------



## Asterix (Feb 20, 2020)

I'd be looking for a longer term resting place as you'll want to shoot yourself after 5 days of CPC.


----------



## RAW (Feb 20, 2020)

Asterix said:


> as you'll want to shoot yourself after 5 days of CPC


I really hope not, yet it is obligatory for driving jobs now


----------



## Asterix (Feb 20, 2020)

RAW said:


> I really hope not, yet it is obligatory for driving jobs now



Make sure you do one day a year after you do the five days,you won't want to repeat it again when they run out. It really is a mind numbing box ticking exercise that could easily be covered in a few hours,some of it may be useful to a new driver such as yourself, especially tacho rules,but for experienced drivers it's just a complete nonsense.


----------



## RAW (Feb 20, 2020)

Asterix said:


> Make sure you do one day a year after you do the five days,you won't want to repeat it again when they run out.


How does that work then ??
TIA


----------



## Asterix (Feb 20, 2020)

RAW said:


> How does that work then ??
> TIA



You need to always have your CPC "current",after 5 years they run out and you have to repeat the full course or you can do one day per year to keep the completed training days at 5 all the time.


----------



## RAW (Feb 20, 2020)

Asterix said:


> You need to always have your CPC "current",after 5 years they run out and you have to repeat the full course or you can do one day per year to keep the completed training days at 5 all the time.


OK thanks, will speak to the Training people about that


----------



## runnach (Feb 20, 2020)

I only drove 7.5 tonners on digicards the early days got me a lot of work when we rented trucks others didn’t have a card.tacho rules are mind numbing but worth learning, you will be asked to bend the rules of course your license so well worth understanding what yo can and can’t do., i rented trucks and trailers too for Volvo truck and bus (brs) customers being the big boys and one man bands .....it is cut throat and has its fair share of charlatans so worth working out the fact and fiction 

And don’t always be taken in with the large outfits , I remember wincanton who hauled for Asda getting in trouble a driver running out of hours so parked up at Leicester forest,,,,,,relief driver appeared took the truck existing driver drove back to the yard in a fiesta they and he got into trouble driving the fiesta stiill counted towards his hours


----------



## Asterix (Feb 20, 2020)

Apart from the red tape it's actually a good time to become a driver,there's a massive shortage and wages are climbing,if you don't like your job then get another one. The last time I changed my job,I had three job offers within a few days,I went for a slightly less hourly rate just because I'd heard good things about that company.
Have you got work lined up? You may find it easier to do agency work for a year or two,they treat you like dirt but they give you the experience to get where you want,many companies are reluctant to hire new drivers.


----------



## RAW (Feb 20, 2020)

Asterix said:


> Apart from the red tape it's actually a good time to become a driver,there's a massive shortage and wages are climbing,


Yep, exactly that's my reasoning too.
I am doing Theory and HP tests on Tuesday
Then after that will be booking part 1 of the Practical and Practical Test and after that Part 2 which will give me C+E and allow me to drive pretty much anything in the HGV field but the idea I have is to specialise in dangerous goods and cargo for the £££ and do the extra training after 6-12 months of standard driving. Will see how it pans out but after speaking to HGV driver friends Flat-beds and container loads seem top be the way to go as a starter.


----------



## 1 Cup (Feb 20, 2020)

Do the drug and alcohol cpc course very interesting
But tacho is the fine reduce r.


----------



## The laird (Feb 20, 2020)

Classroom hours gets on ma t- - s ,glad when I can bin it all


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 21, 2020)

I got my cpc last time on my dangerous goods licence training and a day doing sheet and rope. Thank heaven those days are over.


----------



## Drover (Feb 24, 2020)

The laird said:


> Classroom hours gets on ma t- - s ,glad when I can bin it all


Binned mine just before xmas. 4 years 9 months left on the card
Hope I never need it again.


----------



## RAW (Feb 28, 2020)

I passed the tests BTW


----------



## billyhilly (Feb 28, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> Binned mine just before xmas. 4 years 9 months left on the card
> Hope I never need it again.


Yes , likewise,  I binned my cpc card october ,decided to retire , at 59 yrs old 9 months  after 42years off it had enough off the red tape(36yrs hgv) with transport managers getting younger and more inept,  some just out off university being appointed who have never even seen the inside off a Lorry never mind driven one,  Good riddance too it.  My missus took retirement too , enjoying life now, seeing more off this beautiful planet travelling in our home on wheels, without all that stress and lack off respect you got from managers and customers , (with  some exceptions )  loving life now.


----------



## billyhilly (Feb 28, 2020)

RAW said:


> Dear @billyhilly
> 
> That's VERY helpful, thank-you very much
> 
> Robert


How did you get on finding a overnight safe area to park up  while on your course  did you opt for the stakehill ind park 6 miles away or found something closer .


----------



## The laird (Feb 28, 2020)

Now your gonna have regrets a lot of Voss checks wave you through if you have the adr plate displayed incase you have nasties on


----------



## RAW (Mar 3, 2020)

billyhilly said:


> How did you get on finding a overnight safe area to park up  while on your course  did you opt for the stakehill ind park 6 miles away or found something closer .


Probably stay where you suggested, course is at end of month. Thinking of doing ADR too. Class C test booked in April, then C+E probably mid May, equals Class 1


----------

